# [ACCESS] Tabellen durchsuchen



## onkelzNOS (12. August 2004)

Also...
Ich arbeite mit Office 2003 Professional.
Mein Problem sieht wie folgt aus:
Ich habe einige, um genau zu sein 13, unterschiedliche Tabellen. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Auflistung unterschiedlichster Gegenstände eines Inventars. Nun habe ich Formulare erstellt, die die unterschiedlichen Posten in einer Art Karteikarte aufzeigen. Das heißt für jede Tabelle war ein neues Formular notwendig, da auch die Beschriftung des Tabellenkopfes unterschiedlich ausfällt. So hat die eine Tabelle z.B. im Kopf "Titel, Größe..." zu stehen, die nächste beinhaltet hingegen "Ort, Vorbesitzer...".
Nun zu meiner Frage: Ist es möglich sämtliche Tabellen gleichzeitig nach einem bestimmten Begriff zu durchsuchen? Das heißt also, ich suche z.B. Berlin und es werden mir sämtliche Gegenstände, aus allen Tabellen, die irgendwo dieses Wort beinhalten, im oben genannten Karteikarten-Format angezeigt.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!


----------

